# exploding pumpkin video



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Heres a way to get rid of those old pumpkins. 
Exploding Pumpkin Haunts USA haunted house


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Goddammit!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I must be missing something. I don't get it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The video was to scare you not to see the pumpkin blow up.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

damn!!! got me and i even knew it was coming!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I watched that stupid video three times. I was pissed that the pumpkin never blew. 

I gotta stop drinking.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Just like going to the movies, just when the best part is coming up, some idiot has to get in the way of the screen.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!! now i have to fix my chair....... Thanks for making me fall off of it! :devil: (j/k LOL that was a good one!)


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Man now I HAVE to go blown up the pumpkins


----------

